# Raleigh shows?



## Xeph

Who'll be there?

Mogwai, Strauss, Jon and I will be in attendance....all 5 days. The GSD specialty is in conjunction with the cluster, so I get 7 shows in five days....and will be spending a MINT in entries, LOL!


----------



## MonicaBH

Oooh, ooh, ooh... ME ME ME! I will be there!! I'LL BE THERE!
:whoo: :wave: :rockon: :clap2: arty:

:redface:

:doh:


----------



## Xeph

LOL! You decided to go?


----------



## MonicaBH

Well, not for the whole show. I'll probably only be there Wednesday & Sunday. :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

freeeeeEYEday...

look for the crazy looking quiet chick dressed all in black.


----------



## Xeph

> look for the crazy looking quiet chick dressed all in black.


Look for the twitchy girl with the handsome Asian husband that looks like a white guy. Oh, and Mirada xD


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Come see me at the Rottweiler ring! Good luck to you and Mirada Xeph.


----------



## Xeph

Thank you much! I'm betting it'll be majors all 7 shows (the GSD judges are excellent). If we came away with points I'd die of happiness! LOL!

I'll try to stop by and visit


----------



## debpass

Best of luck to all of you !!!!!


----------



## Inga

Alright so now that we know who is going... Who will be taking the pictures for the rest of us to enjoy? Red, Can I count on your for Rottie pics? How about you Monica? Jackie, if you get sick of snapping GSD shots, I hope you will meander over the the Rotties and take some pics for me.  I hope Mirada kicks some butt in the ring. I can't wait to hear all about it, I am excited for all of you.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I can't promise any photos from ringside. I will be showing at least 2 dogs, so I'll be busy.


----------



## Inga

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I can't promise any photos from ringside. I will be showing at least 2 dogs, so I'll be busy.


Will Milton be one of them? I certainly hope someone can get some shots of him for me. AND any other Rottweiler spotted at the show. Red I wish you the best of luck as well. I hope both you and Xeph come back to dogforum with all kinds of bragging rights.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Yes, I will be showing Milton, and Katie.


----------



## Inga

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Yes, I will be showing Milton, and Katie.


Oh MONICA PLEASE GET PICTURES OF MILTON AND KATIE!!! You can get Red too of course but please get the Rottie crew and please don't forget Jackie and Mirada. Then again, I suspect that her handsome Asian husband will be taking some nice photos there. There is going to be some butt kicking happening at Raleigh and the Dogforum folks are going to do it.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Ill try to get pics...but i usually get lost in tiny terrier land at AKC shows lol....


----------



## Inga

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> Ill try to get pics...but i usually get lost in tiny terrier land at AKC shows lol....


Well Zim, I would appreciate it and I am sure many others on here would as well. That is if you can find your way out of Tiny Terrier land for a short while at least.  You could find out what time the Rotties and GSD are in the ring then you could plan your Terrier adventures from there.


----------



## debpass

I'm with you Inga. I would love to see pictures of Milton, Katie, and Mirada when they win-I say when cause I know they will!!!


----------



## MonicaBH

Red, will you be there Wednesday? That's probably the only day I can make it out. I'm going to try to be there on Sunday but it depends on when I get back from FL. I am still trying to decide if I am going to trial Clyde in Rally or not. I am leaning towards "or not".

Inga, you can bet your bottom dollar I'll be paparazzi-ing these poor dogs to death. I just got a couple of books on photography/field work/exposure, so I plan to practice, practice, practice until the cluster!


----------



## Xeph

Jon will take pictures of our crew


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

I'm not sure if I will be there Wed. or not. I may be helping a friend whelp a litter, so it rather depends on how that rattles out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Although I am new to this thread. I will say I will be in Raleigh for 4 out of the 5 days. I won't be showing wednesday, taking that day to drive down in the RV and set up, so depending on when we get there I might be around. I am showing two of my weimaraner girls.


----------



## Xeph

Chaos, if you don't mind my asking, where in VA are you?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Xeph said:


> Chaos, if you don't mind my asking, where in VA are you?


Not at all, Bedford.


----------



## RaeganW

I am SO JEALOUS! I want to go and meet you all so bad! Raleigh's not that far, right? I can make it if I start driving now? Hmm... I actually probably could...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well it doesn't start till March 23 so I am sure you could make it in time, lol.


----------



## RaeganW

Ha, I thought it was this weekend or something for some reason. Too bad it isn't the week before, that's my Spring Break! No better way to spend it than at a dog show, eh?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Agreed, I spent last year's spring break at Crufts.


----------



## Xeph

I have to tell you Chaos, I'd like to meet you now, lol. I <3 <3 <3 Weims (for srs).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well then come see me at the weim ring, although I will be around all day because we will be there in an RV. It's a weim specialty as well so there should be quite a few of them.

I am bringing a 12-18 month bitch and an Open bitch.


----------



## Xeph

There should be a decent entry in Shepherds, as the specialties are being held in conjunction with the all breed, so the all breed show has specialty judges.

I'll just have my 12-18 bitch (and maybe a Special).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

My open bitch just needs one major to finish, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Xeph

Good luck! My bitch has 7 chances to come home with points, so fingers crossed here too!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Thanks good luck to you to.

I can't wait to see the entry breakdown, but we still have a ways to go before that goes up. 

I am going to a bulldog specialty the weekend before, so fingers crossed I hope I come back with a champion bitch. Again she just needs the illusive majors.


----------



## Xeph

> I can't wait to see the entry breakdown, but we still have a ways to go before that goes up.


Me either! So nervous!

I got my confirmation for all the entries the other day! Can't unring that bell!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Going a month without a dog show has been pretty hard for me, I have been bored out of my mind. So I am glad I get to go to shows next month.

Also do you know the GSD that won BIS down in the SC shows yesterday? I think the dog is from Mexico from what I have seen on the dog show poop blog.


----------



## Xeph

I might. What's his name?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Bandheim's Captain Crunch. Apparently just got his championship because he was bumped up.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

9 days till closing time. My fingers are crossed for majors.


----------



## Xeph

I'm on the fence about majors. I'm ok with single points, but with the judges being specialty all week, I'm guessing it'll be majors


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

We have majors!! woohoo, lol

Well we don't have much leeway on thursday, but the rest of the days are fine. I hope it will hold on Thurs, but at least there are more days. If I can't show my open on Thurs, at least I won't have an conflicts.


----------



## Xeph

Don't know the counts for the specialty yet (they will be done separately)

But here's for the all breed for me
Wed: 1-7(3-0)0 Total 11
Thurs: 2-7(3-0)0 Total 12
Fri: 3-9(3-0)0 Total 15
Sat: 2-8(3-0)0 Total 13
Sun: 2-11(3-0)0 Total 16

I have to say that I am absolutely SHOCKED! I was expecting majors all week! It is a major in bitches on Sunday...but it is RIGHT on it (11 bitches for 3 points), so it's an easy break if one bitch doesn't show.

It's right on for 2 points in bitches Wednesday and Thursday, 2 over for two points on Friday, one over for Saturday, and then as I said, right on for that major on Sunday. It is only one point in boys all week.

I'm hoping the numbers will be higher for the specialties (for the sake of the clubs).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Yeah I was shocked at the numbers in Louisville the weekend after this one. I didn't know it was a weimaraner specialty, and if my bulldog club didn't have a specialty I would have been there. Big numbers for many breeds. 

The breakdown for weimaraners is

Thurs: 3-12 (3-4)
Fri: 6-15 (3-5)
Sat:7-17 (4-6) 3 we have 12 sweeps entries as well
Sun: 6-15 (2-5)


----------



## Xeph

I'm hoping you need help in the Weim ring xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

BB the youngest weim is going to be in bulldog heaven the weekend after this, as we are going to our bulldog specialty and she is coming with us. We are picking up our new champion from the co-breeder/handler, I am not sure who is going to show her at the show, guess it depends on the puppies her sister is having.

I hope I do, because then I have two shots at the major, although I want the open to win one of the days.


----------



## Spiritwind

I just joined this Forum a few days back, but two of my dogs will be in Raleigh next weekend. I have Collies entered. I have a rough blue male entered (9-12) and a smooth sable merle bitch entered (6-9 -- her first show). They will be with handlers, however I will be there at least Friday and possibly Sunday. I have to work the rest of the time during the show. 

It's a VERY small entry for smooths, so hopefully the other one will show up, as this is meant for practice for Sage (my smooth girl) before we head to the Collie national in April...


----------



## debpass

Welcome to the forum, and best of luck to you Spiritwind.


----------



## LittleFr0g

I wish I could go, but it's a bit far for me, lol. Good luck to everyone, and I can't wait to see pictures! Of course, if anyone could manage to snap some Pug pics, I'd be deliriously happy, lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

We have times and rings

Thursday: Ring 8 at 10:30 am
Friday: Ring 13 at 1:30 pm
Saturday: Ring 13 at 1:45 pm, Sweeps at 1:00 pm
Sunday: Ring 13 at 1:30 pm


----------



## Xeph

Yup! Was just going to post mine!

For those wanting to meet my crew and I, we will be in Ring 13 ALL WEEK!

Show times are as follows:
Wednesday 11:30 AM
Thursday 1:00 PM
Friday 9:30 AM
Saturday 12:15 PM
Sunday 12:15 PM

Please come see us if you have the time!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Looks like they put majority of the breeds with bigger entries in ring 13, or probably those with specialties/supported entries.


----------



## Xeph

Yeah, I'd wager that ring 13 is potentially a bigger ring to accommodate GSD people too (I hope).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Yes I hope so too. Weimies need space too yah know.


----------



## Xeph

Ring 13 is huge! Whoo hoo!

For those coming to see us, we are set up right outside it! The ring is all the way at the back of the Jim Graham building by a large garage door!


----------



## Miranda16

Good luck to everyone ... we all expect tons of pictures .... DO NOT fail us ... or you will be banished forever


----------



## Xeph

We took reserve today. She was AMAZING!! When she followed today in winner's bitch, there was NO hard charging, NO scrambling, NO choking herself! The judge had nice comments as well! So happy with how she did.

The turn out today was very low, unfortunately, and many of the bitches did not show up  Each girl was the only one in her class. One point :-/


----------



## LittleFr0g

Congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Xeph said:


> Ring 13 is huge! Whoo hoo!
> 
> For those coming to see us, we are set up right outside it! The ring is all the way at the back of the Jim Graham building by a large garage door!


I like that it is the only breed ring with mats, lol. Unfortunately I won't be in it till Friday. 



Xeph said:


> We took reserve today. She was AMAZING!! When she followed today in winner's bitch, there was NO hard charging, NO scrambling, NO choking herself! The judge had nice comments as well! So happy with how she did.
> 
> The turn out today was very low, unfortunately, and many of the bitches did not show up  Each girl was the only one in her class. One point :-/


Congrats.

I got thrown into the Mastiff ring, me in my crufts shirt and camo pants, lol. I know the guy I was showing for and he really didn't care what I was wearing.


----------



## Xeph

Are you setup in an RV Chaos?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Xeph said:


> Are you setup in an RV Chaos?


Yeah I am, got here around 9:30 am, we left at 6 something and I got to sleep the whole way it was really relaxing on the couch.


----------



## Xeph

Well geez! i coulda seen you today!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Maybe. Maybe tomorrow. I know for sure I will be at the bulldog ring first thing in the morning, the weimaraner ring at like 10:30 and the Mastiff ring at 12:45. Other than that I will be around all day, definitely watching groups as well.

I am also doing that match on Friday, with BB. To give her some more practice.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Good (WINNING) thoughts to all who are entered  Hope you all have a great time. Wish I could be there


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

BB won her class today and Kira got third in her class. Major held so that looks good for the rest of the show

I also took reserve with a mastiff


----------



## Xeph

Congrats


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Thanks, the mastiff is not mine, just showed for this guy I know


----------



## Xeph

i probably passed you a few times today, lol. i walked through the sea of Mastiff's to get Mogwai's picture taken xD


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Probably there were a few of them yeah, I was in a solid blue skirt and flowered jacket.


----------



## Xeph

Ha! Yeah! i saw you with the brindle baby! i was the black girl in that blue and black ruffled shirt with the tiny GSD bitch, lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Yeah I think I saw you when I had the weimies. It wasn't the bridle bitch that got reserve though, I took in a fawn bitch. If you see me tommorow just come up and say hi, I am generally just focused on what I am doing to notice much around me.


----------



## Xeph

The armband you were wearing with the Weim read 34 xD i remember that, but may not remember your face x.x happens sometimes, lol!

Hopefully we can meet tomorrow though!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Yeah I think that was BB's. Weims are not on till late though, but I will be up there all day, probably will either be by the bulldog or boxer ring at 8:30.


----------



## Inga

Congrats Chaos!
Any idea how Katie and Red did? Or Milton?


----------



## Spiritwind

My Smooth Collie girl, Sage, (Spiritwind Spice It Up) was WB today in Raleigh for her first point. She is just 7 1/2 months old and just going for practice before we head to the Collie National in a couple weeks. There were only 3 class bitches entered, but it was her first show, so I'm very happy. 

Unfortunately, I had to work, so I was not there to see her, but she is the 4th from her litter to pick up points so far... out of 7 puppies in the litter. Two others have major reserves. Not a bad litter if I do say so myself! Her sire is CH Deep River Bow and Arrow and her dam is my girl Paris - CH Spiritwind Barely An Angel. 

Here is a picture I took of Sage in the expens when I dropped her off with the handlers on Friday.


----------



## Xeph

Hey! We're set up next to her!


----------



## Spiritwind

Xeph said:


> Hey! We're set up next to her!


Oh really?? Thats neat!! I noticed when I dropped her off on Friday they are set up near a lot of Shepherd people!
Wish I could have been there today to see her! She shows tomorrow, then her and my rough boy will show Sat/Sunday in Concord next weekend... then we are off to Tulsa for the Collie National!! Can't wait!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Congrats, yeah I have been down that way as well, but I do not have a set up since I am in a RV. I have not seen your girl in the pens though, so I guess I just have not been down at the times she is out.


----------

